
All bitcoin private keys leaked - Frozenlock
http://directory.io/
======
simonebrunozzi
This is why it's a joke: this page is a generator of keys. Every time you load
a new page, it gives you another set of possible keys.

If you look at the top of the page, when it says "Page 1 out of
904625697166532776746648320380374280103671755200316906558262375061821325312",
you can get an idea that this is not that useful at all. Clever.

I bet the creator hopes that panic will ensue, and that he/she can buy some
extra bitcoins at a lower price. I might buy a few now, shouldn't be a bad
idea. :)

~~~
infruset
But do you think the intersection of Bitcoin investors who actually know what
a private key is and people who don't get the joke is big enough for that?

~~~
simonebrunozzi
No idea. These things can generate panic. The creator is probably trying to
take advantage of human behavior.

~~~
infruset
Well it might just be working judging from Mt Gox right now.

------
nabla9
This is how lazy Haskell programmers solve every problem.

------
Frozenlock
I hope you all get the joke. :-)

Edit: I'm not the creator.

~~~
jnbiche
We do, but I guarantee you that some idiot reporter is writing up a story
right now about how Bitcoin has been "hacked".

~~~
sp332
I remember similar stories when someone made a "Windows 7 activation cracker"
around the same principle.

------
panarky
I just started scraping this site at 100 pages per second. It should be
complete in about 2.07896e55 times the age of the universe.

------
salzig
and on page
904625697166532776746648320380374280103671755200316906558262375061821325312
([http://directory.io/9046256971665327767466483203803742801036...](http://directory.io/904625697166532776746648320380374280103671755200316906558262375061821325312))
you can still click next

------
philfreo
The first address has a balance of 0.01 BTC... how would you be able to use
it?

I tried importing the private key on Blockchain.info but it gives an error of
"Error importing private key: TypeError: Cannot call method 'toBigInteger' of
null". Coinbase import feature also gives an error.

~~~
fiveturns
Everybody found this address. It is a private key with the value of 0. You'll
never be able to get that 0.01 BTC.

~~~
philfreo
What's the technical reason why this address is unusable? Can it still receive
money?

~~~
sergiocampama
i want to know too... fyi, the second address has 4 btc...

------
stevewilhelm
It's kind of like fortune cookies that include winning lottery numbers. The
problem is they don't tell you which lottery or which day.

~~~
simbolit
Well this one does. But (to keep within your metaphor) nearly all of them are
numbers from either the past or after you will die. And the chances of getting
a useful one are smaller than actually playing the lottery.

------
thrill
Now only if someone could build an index of that second column to the first
...

------
simbolit
so basically there is no database, this is just a list of all possible
combinations generated on the fly. not that funny.

~~~
ctz
If you could compute at infinite speed and merely needed to store all the
possible key pairs in secp256k1, you'd need about 10^59 exabytes of storage.

~~~
rkfg
So let's wait until Google crawl it and then make queries!

~~~
simbolit
10^59 exabytes is more than 10^53 times as much storage as there ever has been
manufactured.

------
CryptoJunky
It's funny, because there are so many!

------
earthrise
Feature request: Search by address.

~~~
geal
That would be a good idea. That way, everytime someones enters their key, the
app can answer that it is not there, check its presence in the database, then
get the money :p

It will never get the entire list anyway...

------
philfreo
Clever idea.

Care to open source the generator code?

